# Fly rod and reel combo for sale.



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

*Sold>*

SOLD.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

would you separate?


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

id like to sell as a combo


----------

